# Ikaw ay vs ka



## Inglip

I am just wondering, why there are two orders to this. Do they mean _exactly _the same thing? Do they imply different tones? and why use one over the other?

For example: Ikaw ay malungkot or malungkot ka
'Iyan ay aking ina' or 'Iyan ay ang ina ko'

I also mean this for all the others (Aking, ko, Siya, Ako....etc)


----------



## niernier

I think I have already mentioned this before, that ay inversion is a characteristic of a formal style, and is very common in writing, lectures, sermons than it is in ordinary conversation.

I remember that in my elementary days, in our Filipino subject, we were taught that Tagalog sentences have two forms, or arrangement. One is Karaniwang ayos, and the other one is Di-karaniwang ayos. Chances are most Filipinos will not be able to recall the subject matter since this is some old academic stuff but it was taught at least in the area I grew up.

*Karaniwang ayos* or should I call it "*Typical Arrangement*" is the form where predicate comes before the subject.

*Di-karaniwang ayos* or kabalikang ayos "*Not-So Typical Arrangement* or *Inverted Arangement*" is the form where the subject comes before the predicate of the sentence. "Ay" is the marker used to link the subject with the predicate.

As the names suggests, the di-karaniwang ayos is not used in ordinary conversations.

In your examples, the 'typical' way of saying those would be:

Malungkot ka.
Siya ang nanay/ina ko.


----------



## Inglip

Perhaps it has been asked. 

Thanks for all the help  Much appreciated always!


----------



## mataripis

ikaw ay malungkot(weak form)   or   malungkot ka(direct form), the second form is correct and common in tagalog.  He/she= siya,  You= ikaw, you(pl)= kayo, they= sila     there= diyan/ here= dito/ . the usage of he/she as iyan in tagalog phrase is slang and common in urban areas of metro manila. instead iyan, use" siya " as standard form.


----------

